
Cysignals: signal handling (SIGINT, SIGSEGV, …) for calling C from Python - martinralbrecht
https://github.com/sagemath/cysignals
======
martinralbrecht
See also
[https://martinralbrecht.wordpress.com/2016/02/10/cysignals/](https://martinralbrecht.wordpress.com/2016/02/10/cysignals/)
for history and more background.

